# Titanium Backup Restore Question



## Seerus (May 2, 2013)

So I am in the process of flashing AOKP Milestone 1 onto my USCellular Galaxy S3, and everything is going well, I backed up all apps+system data with Titanium Backup and then copied the backup onto my computer. Now my question is, do I just download Titanium Backup from the Play Store, and copy the whole Backup to the new folder? Like will it conflict at all or anything, like I was in the middle of doing that, but it asked if I wanted to overwrite some files and I just canceled to ensure I didn't do something I wasn't supposed to.

Edit: I figured it out. I was accidentally copying more than just the Titanium Backup Folder.


----------

